
Craigslist explains why Yahoo Pipes were blocked - a2tech
http://blog.craigslist.org/2009/12/pipes-faucets/
======
shortformblog
Well, that's short and terse.

------
storborg
What? This doesn't clarify anything. All it says is, "we didn't like some
people."

For an entity that purports to be such a healthy entity/community, Craigslist
sure doesn't seem to be a very friendly internet citizen.

